

Octane: Javascript Benchmark Suite for the modern web - ZeroGravitas
http://blog.chromium.org/2012/08/octane-javascript-benchmark-suite-for.html

======
ck2
Interesting, as Firefox 17 has caught up to Chrome in older benchmarks.

[http://www.arewefastyet.com/?machine=11&view=regress](http://www.arewefastyet.com/?machine=11&view=regress)

[http://www.arewefastyet.com/?view=regress&machine=10](http://www.arewefastyet.com/?view=regress&machine=10)

With this kind of competition, we all win.

